# Best hideout for shrimp



## Rougesnake (May 18, 2017)

I have a nano aquarium I am starting up for shrimp so they aren't pestered by my guppies but was wondering what's your guys' preferred shrimp hideouts that would not take up too much ground space in a nano tank. I have some wisteria in there but was debating between a moss ball and an actual "house" thing like a tiny flowerpot etc.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

A tiny flower pot with some marbles or stones would create hiding spaces.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

I'll go with the moss not the moss ball in this case. 
Any kind- Java, subwassertang, fissidens


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I find Süßwassertang, to be the best hideout.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Java miss or sub as mentioned above


----------



## Itchy (Apr 17, 2012)

Java moss is great for adult shrimps and baby shrimps to hideout.


----------



## Rougesnake (May 18, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------

